# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Lào - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*HÀ NỘI – VIÊNG CHĂN*

Nếu bạn muốn đi thẳng sang Viêng Chăn (Vientiane) thì xuất phát ở Hà Nội thuận tiện hơn, giá rẻ hơn (khoảng 300.000 VND và có 2-3 công ty cung cấp dịch vụ này, các bạn có thể gọi hỏi 1080). Nếu muốn đi Thakhet thì vào Vinh rồi đi xe buýt sang Thakhet, hết khoảng 150.000 VND và mất 10h nếu thời tiết tốt và chuyến đi an toàn. Ở Viêng Chăn giá khoảng 8-10-12 USD một phòng/đêm quanh khu chợ sáng (Morning Market). Ở Thakhet thì rẻ hơn, dọc theo sông Mê Kông có vài khách sạn hoặc nhà nghỉ. Nhưng đừng vào khách sạn Mê Kông của Việt Nam vì giá khá đắt (240-300.000 đồng/đêm). 

Từ Thakhet, các bạn nên đi đò sang Nakhon Phanom để thăm đất Thailand (chỉ mất tiền đò và không mất phí quá cảnh, nếu bị hải quan đòi tiền thì phản đối kịch liệt và nói với họ bằng tiếng Thái hoặc tiếng Anh rằng mình là người Việt Nam đi du lịch). Sau đó ra bến xe đi buýt đến Bangkok, mất một đêm. Từ Bangkok các bạn cũng có thể bắt buýt quay về Viêng Chăn, mất một đêm nữa, giá khoảng 600.000 VND. Nếu đi từ Thakhet đến Vientian thì chỉ 8-10h. xe buýt rất thuận tiện và rẻ hơn một nửa.

Các bạn có thể tham khảo lịch trình và giá vé của công ty du lịch VietTuoring tại Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*


Một số thông tin cần biết:

Đi từ HN lúc 19h đến Viên lúc 16h hôm sau.Lệ phí cửa khẩu: 15000VND + 6.000K (T2-T6)/15.000K (T7-CN) (K - là đơn vị tiền Lào; 1K ~ 1.5 VND)

----------


## hangnt

*TỪ LÀO SANG TRUNG QUỐC*

Từ Viêng Chăn, các bạn có thể mua vé xe buýt chạy thẳng đến Côn Minh. Nếu không mua được, các bạn vẫn có thể đến Côn Minh bằng cách mua vé từng chặng: Viêng Chăn – Luang Prabang, Luang Prabang – Côn Minh. Với vé từng chặng, tại Viêng Chăn các bạn mua vé buýt VIP ngồi ghế gần cửa sổ đến Luang Prabang với tuyến chạy không nghỉ. Giá vé khá cao nhưng bù lại chất lượng buýt tốt! Tại Luang Phrabang, đón xe buýt đi qua biên giới đến Côn Minh. Có một tuyến xe buýt chạy trực tiếp từ Luang Prabang đến Côn Minh, xuất phát lúc 7 a.m. Có thể mua vé tại một số đại lý bán vé dọc đường chính trong thị trấn Luang Prabang. Lộ trình sẽ mất khoảng 24 tiếng. Nếu đến biên giới trễ thì có thể bạn sẽ phải ở lại qua đêm thì mới có thể làm thủ tục qua biên giới (trễ mất khoảng 10-12 tiếng). Do đó, các bạn nên tính toán chính xác thời gian. Giá vé bán tại mỗi đại lý khác nhau, dao động từ 420.000 kip đến 550.000 kip.

** Lưu Ý: Lào chấp nhận thanh toán bằng đồng Bath, đô la Mỹ và đồng Kip. Không có ATM nào ở Lào cả, cho nên các bạn có đến đây thì nên chuẩn bị đầy đủ tiền mặt, nếu không thì sẽ rất tốn khi mua bán hay trao đổi. Tại biên giới Lào – Trung Quốc luôn có các tay đổi tiền, các bạn có thể đổi tiền tại đây (nên đổi hết tiền Kip). Giống như ở Lào, sẽ không có ATM nào tại biên giới cho đến khi bạn đến được Côn Minh.

Đem theo passport, visa và các giấy tờ cần thiết!

*** Lưu ý:*

Nếu có thể thì các bạn nên tránh đi buýt đêm vì lý do an toàn và tránh móc túi!Giá vé thay đổi theo từng thời điểm

*CÁC TUYẾN VÀ BẢNG GIÁ CỦA ONLINE TRAVEL*
(đơn vị: ngàn đồng)



[ Xem chi tiết tại đây ]

----------


## kha.phuthinh

cảm ơn bạn vì những thông tin hữu ích , khi cần mình sẽ liên hệ .

----------


## Travel0112

*Vé xe buýt đi Campuchia giá rẻ tại Thái Dương Tourism*
*Open tour – tuyến liên vận quốc tế Sài Gòn – Campuchia.*
*1. Lộ Trình*
· *TPHCM - PHNOM PENH - SIEM RIEP:*
Khởi hành *10* chuyến mỗi ngày từ TPHCM đi PHNOMPENH và ngược lại. Lộ trình và các trạm đón khách ngay trung tâm thành phố với điểm xuất bến chính tại văn phòng chính của trung tâm liên vận quốc tế
Hiện nay, đối với tuyến liên vận *Quốc Tế Việt Nam - Campuchia* chúng tôi đã đưa vào phục vụ dòng xe Hyundai 43 chổ hiện đại, tiện nghi và sang trọng bậc nhất tại *Việt Nam*. dịch vụ chất lượng hoàn hảo với phương châm phục vụ: An toàn – tận tình – chuyên nghiệp.

*II. Thời Gian xuất bến:*
· *Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Phnom Penh*

*Sáng 04:30am ; 05:30am ; 06:45am ; 07:45am; 08:30am; 10:30am 11:30am;*
*Trưa 12:30pm ; 13:30pm; 15:00pm ; 16:00pm Giá vé 230.000 vnd/khách*
*Khuya : 12:30 xe giường nằm gía 270.000 vnd* 
· *Phnom Penh - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh*

*Sáng 04:30am ; 05:30am ; 06:45am ; 07:45am; 08:30am; 10:30am 11:30am;*
*Trưa 12:30pm ; 13:30pm; 15:00pm Giá vé 230.000 vnd/khách*
*Khuya : 12:30 xe giường nằm gía 270.000 vnd* 



· *Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Hồ Chi Min**h*

*06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd/1khách*

· *Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh*

*06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd $/1khách*
*( Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn bán vé đi Thái, Lào liên hệ ngay để biết thêm chi tiết.)*
*III. Tổng đài đặt vé:*
*Tại Hồ Chí Minh:**ĐC: 268 Cộng Hòa, P.13, Q.Tân Bình.*
*Điện thoại:* *08-66 84 64 27 -- 08-62 74 64 27*
*Hotline: 093 8569 108 // 0913 176 427*
Email: ractravel@yahoo.com, dulich2109@yahoo.com
*IV. GIÁ VÉ:*
*1) TPHCM – PHNOMPENH - TPHCM*
Một lượt: 11 USD (230.000 VNĐ)
Khứ Hồi: 21 USD (440.000 VNĐ)
*PHNOM PENH – SIEM REAP – PHNOM PENH: 09 USD/VÉ/ lượt.*
Giá vé không bao gồm chi phí Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia)
Visa: Nhân viên sẽ giúp khách làm tờ khai hải quan tại cửa khẩu.
*Chi phí visa: Nhập cảnh Campuchia: 25 USD/pax.*
(Miễn Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia đối với khách Quốc tịch Việt Nam)
*2)* *DỊCH VỤ :*
Phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, tiện nghi sang trọng với dòng xe Hyundai Limousine 43 chổ,
Phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực du lịch dich vụ
Điểm dừng chân sạch sẽ, ân cần.
Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch chữa dưỡng bệnh, du lịch trọn gói, hội nghị khách hàng, teambuilding...
Chất lượng vượt trội, nhiều ưu đãi dành cho các nhóm khách, công ty, gia đình.
Chuyên cho thuê xe Du Lịch chất lượng cao ...
*Đặt phòng Khách sạn và trung chuyển miễn phí.*

----------


## sinhcafetourist

*Xe Bus Lào*


22/10/2012 - 2053 Lượt xem
Xe Bus từ Hà Nội đi Lào (Hà Nội đi Viêng Chăn GIÁ 600K/Khách, Hà Nội đi Luang Prabang GIÁ: 1.050K/ Khách ) khởi hành hàng ngày.Liên hệ 043 999 6476 hoặc 043 998 1985.


*XE BUS TỪ HÀ NỘI ĐI LÀO*
*Từ Hà Nội đi Lào*

Có nhiều cách đi bằng đường bộ từ Hà Nội đi Vientiane. Nhưng thông thường các bạn đi bằng những cách sau:Bạn có thể mua vé xe khách giường nằm tại văn phòng Sinhcafe - *85* Thuốc Bắc, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, giá 600k VND/ vé. Xe chạy từ bến xe nước ngầm lúc 19h hàng ngày. Xe khách có 2 loại, 1 là xe biển Việt Nam có công ty 27-7 và công ty 14-Việt Nam (nên đi): chạy các ngày 3-5-7 trong tuần. Xe biển Lào chạy các ngày thứ 2-4-6-CN hàng tuần. Những xe đi Viêng Chăn có nhà vệ sinh trên xe chạy vào các ngày thứ 3-4-5-7 còn lại các ngày thứ 2-6-CN là ko có nhà vệ sinh. Xe đi Luông Prabang trên xe ko có nhà vệ sinh. Xe sẽ theo đường 1 và rẽ đi đường 8 Hà Tĩnh qua của khẩu Cầu Treo (Việt Nam), bên Lào là cửa khẩu Nam Phao. Nhà xe sẽ đóng dấu xuất nhập cảnh giúp hành khách, nên bạn không phải lo lắng thủ tục. Xe chạy từ HN 19h, đến cửa khẩu khoảng 5h00-6h00 sáng, chờ đến 7h30 thì làm thủ tục xuất cảnh. Sau khi xuất cảnh, xe chạy đến bến xe khách Vientiane khoảng 15h. Sẽ có nhiều xe lam -tuk tuk đón bạn, bạn nói khách sạn họ sẽ đưa đến nơi, nhiều lái xe tuk tuk có thể nói tiếng Việt nên có thể yên tâm, người Lào hiền lành, chân thật và thoải mái, nên bạn không phải lo lắng gì.Xe chất lượng cao HAN – VTE: Thứ Tư, Sáu và Chủ nhật, xe Lào 45c chất lượng cao, người Lào lái, an toàn, chu đáo. Chạy thẳng, không bắt khách. Giờ chạy: 19.30h. Có mặt tập trung lúc 17.30h tại VP số 85 Thuốc Bắc, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Đến VienTiane lúc 16.00h ngày hôm sau. Xe liên doanh, chạy tất cả các ngày trong tuần, người Việt lái, xe 45c, điều hòa. Có chở hàng hóa, không đổi xe, chạy thẳng. ​
 *GIÁ VÉ XE TỪ HÀ NỘI ĐI LÀO**Lịch trình*
*Hà nội -  Viên Chăn*
(850km) Qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo (Hà Tĩnh)
*Hà nội - Luong Prabang*(900km) Qua cửa khẩu Nậm Cắn (Nghệ An)

*Khởi hành*
17h00 từ *Hà Nội* đến
*Viêng Chăn* lúc 16h00
17h00 từ *Hà Nội* đến *Luong Prabang* lúc 18h00

*Giá vé*
600.000Đ/ Vé
1.050.000Đ/ Vé


*Ghi chú:*
Giá vé thực tế có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm trong năm và thay đổi theo hãng xe, xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp tại các văn phòng bán vé để có giá vé cập nhật:  *04. 39232735 -043 999 6476*
Một số thông tin cần biết*XE TỪ HÀ NỘI ĐI VIÊN CHĂN ( VIENTIANE)*
*Điểm khởi hành:* Xuất phát từ Hà Nội qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo - Hà Tĩnh*Điểm trả khách:* Tại các bến xe phía Nam tại Viên Chăn*Giờ khởi hành:* 18h30 ngày 1 ( Đón khách các điểm trong phố cổ lúc 17:00 - 17h30 hàng ngày)*Giờ đến Viên Chăn:* 16:00 - 17:00 ngày 2*Lưu ý -* _Xe đón tại Hà Nội 17:00 - 17:30, đón tại Ninh Bình (21:00 - 21:30), đón tại Thanh Hoá (22:00 - 22:30), Đón tại Vinh (23:30 - 24:00). Lái xe sẽ gọi điện hẹn lại chính xác điểm đón và giờ đón - các tỉnh ngoài Hà Nội_ 
*XE TỪ VIÊN CHĂN - HÀ NỘI* 
*Điểm khởi hành:* Xuất phát từ bến xe phía Nam tại Viên Chăn qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo - Hà Tĩnh*Điểm trả khách:* Bến xe nước ngầm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam*Giờ khởi hành:* 19h00, 19h30, 20h00 ngày 1*Giờ đến Hà Nội:* 16:00 - 17:00 ngày 2.
*Vientiane đi Bangkok*Có tuyến xe bus chạy thẳng mới mở giá khoảng 250.000kip, xe có 2 chuyến chạy khoảng 5.pm – 6pm. Bạn đi từ bến xe nước ngầm nếu nhanh thì đến bến xe Đồng Đội (Vientiane) khoảng 3h chiều, muộn thì khoảng 5.30pm. Sau đó bạn phải đi tuk tuk sang bến xe chợ sáng (Tà Lạt Sáo) để mua vé đi thẳng lên Bangkok hoặc Nongkhai. Nếu nhanh thì bạn cũng chỉ mua vé đi được Nongkhai thôi chứ vé đi bangkok thì giờ đấy đã muộn rồi. Từ Nongkhai hoặc Udon lên Bangkok thì có khá nhiều xe, nên mua vé xe VIP ngồi cho thoải mái cỡ 700bath/1 người, còn xe khoảng 350-400bath chạy đỗ nhiều điểm rất mất thời gian và mệt nữa (đi xe bên Thái cho chất lượng).*Xe từ Xieng khoang về Tp Vinh:* liên hệ Việt: 0913 382 200 – 0985 522 999 – 01234 898 898; điện thoại ở Lào : 20506 8668 – 20259 8668 – 20518 7435.*Đi xe ô tô tự lái sang Lào*

§  Trước hết cần phải làm thủ tục cho xe. Bạn cần lên Sở giao thông để làm thủ tục liên vận Việt Lào (ở Hà Nội là làm ở Cao Bá Quát hoặc Trần Phú Hà Đông), thủ tục đơn giản:§  Giấy đăng ký xe (bắt buộc phải chính chủ hoặc xe công ty, nếu không chính chủ phải nhờ người có tên đăng ký xe ký).§  Đơn xin cấp giấy (nếu chính chủ thì chính chủ ký, nếu xe tên công ty thì giám đốc ký đóng dấu)§  Chỗ ghi tên cửa khẩu đi: nên ghi là tất cả các cửa khẩu, còn nếu bắt ghi chính xác thì bạn cứ ghi khoảng 4 cửa khẩu, ví dụ như ở Hà Nội đi thì ghi cửa khấu: Cầu treo, Lao Bảo, Nậm Kắn, Cha lo…§  Lệ phí: 50.000VND/xe§  Thời gian nhận và trả giấy chỉ trong 3 ngày.*Nhà nghỉ khách sạn ở Lào*

Các bạn nên check giá cũng như xác định vị trí của các Khách sạn nhà nghỉ qua trang đặt phòng uy tín Agoda.com, đa phần mọi người vẫn hay book phòng qua đây. Việc này sẽ chủ động cho bạn trong việc lưu trú, không mất thời gian qua đó rồi mới đi tìm phòng. Một điều nữa là khách sạn nhà nghỉ ở Lào có khá nhiều chủ là người Việt, do đó nếu thích bạn có thể chọn nhà nghỉ người Việt để có thể giao tiếp thuận lợi. Một số gợi ý cho các bạn :*Tại Vientiane, một số khách sạn có thể ở được như :*Khách Sạn *Family Hotel* và một số khách sạn ở gần *Lao Plaza Hotel* (khách sạn 5 sao) – Nam Phu khu này nhiều người nước ngoài ở, dễ chịu. Khách Sạn gần bờ sông thì cũng có nhiều, giá cả cao hơn. Người VietNam thì có mấy khách sạn hay ở là Mina (đường Lane xang), Chaluenxay và Xayxonbun ở sau ANZ building gần Thatdam (sứ quán Mỹ).*Một số khách sạn nói được tiếng việt*

§  Khách sạn Long Dao – ông chủ nói được tiếng Việt. Tel: 865-21-990-386;§  RiverSide Hotel, Ban Mixay, khách sạn 2 sao – P.O.box 2846 – Vien Tiane, Lao PDR Tel: (856-21) 244390. Kiểm tra Giá phòng tại *Agoda*§  Chaleunxay Hotel ở đường Khounboulom Road. Xem giá phòng trên Agoda.§  La Ong Dao Hotel 1, địa chỉ Ban Phon Si Nuan, Nong Chan. Tham khảo giá phòng tại đây.*Một số khách sạn khác có thể tham khảo qua*

Dragon Lodge Hotel (311-313 Samsenthai Rd, Ban Anou, P.O. Box 2892, Vientiane/ ĐT: +856-21-250114) (giá tham khảo 2/2012 là 130.000K).Ở khách sạn gần Thad luông thì bạn có thể ở *Villa Daraxay Guest House*, địa chỉ: 31321 Sisangvone Street, Nongbone, That Luang, Viêng-chăn, Lào. Tel : +856 21 414640. Phòng ốc rất sạch sẽ có sân vườn, từ đây thì có thể đi bộ ra Thad Luông và Patuxay, rất gần khu chợ người việt ở gọi là Chợ Naxay, ở đây các quán ăn người việt rất nhiều, có cả cơm phở Hà Nội, các đầy đủ dịch vụ đổi tiền, giặt quần áo…nhưng có cái bất tiện là nếu đi vào trung tâm, chợ sáng thì phải đi tuktuk khoảng 2km. Thông tin về giá phòng của Villa Daraxay trên Agoda.Ngoài ra còn nhiều khách sạn nhà nghỉ giá rẻ khác tại Vientiane các bạn check lại trên Agoda, một kênh đặt phòng uy tín và thuận tiện.*Khách sạn ở Luang Prabang*

Kounxavan Guest House: khuôn viên đẹp, giá từ 7$-10$; SuanPhao Guest House 071 252 229, Vongpanya (7-10$) 071 212 039 hơi xa trung tâm; Marry Guest House có phòng nhìn ra sông Nậm Khan rất đẹp (10$ )071252 325. Thông giá phòng và đặt phòng các Nhà nghỉ trên ở Agoda, *Du lịch Lào*

*Thủ đô Vientiane*

Nằm trên một đường cong của sông Mekong, Thủ đô Viêng Chăn có một lịch sử trải dài khoảng 1000 sau Công nguyên. Mảnh đất này được thiết lập bởi sự phát triển của vùng đồng bằng phù sa xung quanh. Vientiane trở thành thủ đô của Lào khoảng giữa thế kỷ 16.Vientiane cũng là mảnh đất chứa đựng nhiều di tích quốc gia quan trọng ở Lào như: That Luang ( Đại Bảo Tháp ) là biểu tượng của chủ quyền Lào và là một biểu tượng của Phật giáo Lào.Tới Viêng Chăn bạn nên đi thăm những điểm sau:*Chùa Wat Sisaket*: được xây dựng vào năm 1818, đây là một trong những ngôi chùa cổ nhất ở Viêng Chăn. Nó nằm ở trung tâm của thành phố cũ, nơi nó được xây dựng vào năm 1818 bởi vua Anouvong. Phía trong đại sảnh, sân tường có hàng trăm ngôi nhà nhỏ và kệ chứa tổng cộng 6840 tượng Phật. Thời gian mở cửa: hàng ngày từ 08:00 đến 16: 00.*That Luang Stupa* (Đại Bảo Tháp) Lần đầu tiên được xây dựng vào năm 236 của Lịch Phật giáo (tức 307 năm trước công nguyên), bởi thống sứ đầu tiên của Viêng Chăn, Phaya Chanthabouri Pasitthisack. Đại bảo Tháp giống như một lò cao khoảng 9 mét và rộng 10 mét. Ban đầu được xây dựng vào năm 1566 bởi vua Saysetthathirath, và được trùng tu vào năm 1953. Bảo tháp vàng là cao 45 mét và được cho là chứa một di tích của Đức Phật. Các trung tâm vàng của bảo tháp này lặp lại các đường cong của một bông Hoa Sen kéo dài. Ngày nay nó là di tích văn hóa quan trọng nhất của quốc gia. Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 đến 16:00.*Bảo tàng Hor Pha Keo*Ban đầu, ngôi đền cổ này được xây dựng năm 1565 bởi vua Sayasetthathirath dùng để làm nhà Phật Ngọc 1565-1779. Sau đó nó được xây dựng lại vào năm 1936. Trong năm 1970 chùa được chuyển đổi từ một nơi thờ phụng thành bảo tàng. Và bây giờ nó là khu bảo tàng có chứa nhiều bộ sưu tập quốc gia, các tác phẩm điêu khắc Phật giáo và nhiều hiện vật. Từ sân thượng của Hồ Pra Keo, mọi người có thể có một cái nhìn toàn cảnh hướng ra Phủ Chủ Tịch (trước đây là Cung điện Hoàng gia). Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 -: 12:00 và 01:00 đến 16:00.*Tượng đài Patuxay*Tượng đài kỷ niệm Patuxay được xây dựng vào năm 1957 và có lẽ là điểm nổi bật nhất trong thành phố. Nó nằm trên đại lộ Lanexang. Du khách có thể leo lên đến đỉnh của di tích, và từ đó có thể nhìn toàn cảnh tuyệt đẹp của thành phố Viêng Chăn. Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 -17:00.*Vườn Phật Xieng Khuang*Vườn Phật Xieng Khuang được xây dựng vào năm 1958 trưng bầy một bộ sưu tập các tác phẩm điêu khắc Phật giáo và Ấn Độ giáo, rải rác giữa các khu vườn và cây cối. Vườn Phật được xây dựng cách 28 km về phía nam thủ đô Vientiane ở bên bờ sông Mekong, đối diện bên kia sông là thị trấn Nông Khay của nước Thái Lan. Mở cửa hàng ngày từ 08:00 đến 16:30.Ngoài ra còn một số điểm du lịch khác như: Chùa *Wat Simuang*, Thư viện Tri Pitaka, và ngắm Hoàng hôn bên bờ sông *Mekong*.Phương tiện đi lại chủ yếu ở Viêng Chăn nói riêng và Lào nói chung là tuk tuk, giống như bên Thái Lan. Nhưng chú ý nếu đi chơi về muộn sẽ khó kiếm xe vì người Lào hầu như gia đình nào cũng đi lại bằng ôtô riêng. Xe tuk tuk ở đây tính tiền theo đầu người chứ không theo khoảng cách, khoảng 10.000kip/người/chuyến. Tuy nhiên nếu đi nhiều người có thể mặc cả từ 50.000kip xuống 30.000kip cho tất cả khoảng 5-6 người.Với những điểm thăm quan trên, bạn nên dành thời gian như sau:§  Dành 1/2 ngày đi thăm That Luang, khu chùa nổi tiếng nhất Viên Chăn. Chụp ảnh sẽ rất đẹp.§  Dành 1/2 ngày nữa để đi Nongkhai – cửa khẩu Lào Thái, cách Viên Chăn 25km, đi rất nhanh, xuất nhập cảnh rất dễ dàng. Vào siêu thị Nongkhai rồi shopping. Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn nữa thì đi xe bus sang Udon Thani, 1 thành phố khá lớn của Thái Lan, shopping không khác gì Bangkok.§  Dành thêm 1 ngày nữa để đi các địa điểm khác.

----------


## quangdung12

có vé đi lào không bạn?

----------


## quangdung12

di lào thôi

----------

